# The Star Wars Thread!!



## Bostonian (Dec 17, 2015)

Okay I didn't see any thread up for this, so here it is -  the official unofficial star wars thread.    Tonight at 9:45 I am seeing the new movie and I am excited as all can be!

Who else here is a fan?


----------



## dlague (Dec 17, 2015)

Bostonian said:


> Okay I didn't see any thread up for this, so here it is -  the official unofficial star wars thread.    Tonight at 9:45 I am seeing the new movie and I am excited as all can be!
> 
> Who else here is a fan?



Not a fan per se - but will probably see it, just because.  Not sure when!


----------



## tree_skier (Dec 17, 2015)

am a fan but not sure when i will see it


----------



## drjeff (Dec 17, 2015)

If this weather stays as un-winterlike as it has been, I may have plenty of unexpected weekend/vacation free time on my hands in the next couple of weeks and see it. Otherwise I'll likely be waiting until it's out on Blu-ray


----------



## Edd (Dec 17, 2015)

It's a good excuse to go see a film in IMAX 3D. 

Even though, Star Trek > Star Wars.


----------



## andrec10 (Dec 17, 2015)

Seeing it tonight at 7. I will not spoil it for anyone!


----------



## Bostonian (Dec 17, 2015)

Edd said:


> It's a good excuse to go see a film in IMAX 3D.
> 
> Even though, Star Trek > Star Wars. 



Classic pre JJ Abrams Trek that is


----------



## Edd (Dec 17, 2015)

Bostonian said:


> Classic pre JJ Abrams Trek that is



I was comparing the franchises as a whole. I'm barely factoring in the Abrams films, but even those are so much better than the last SW trilogy that it's not even a conversation, IMO.


----------



## Bostonian (Dec 17, 2015)

Edd said:


> I was comparing the franchises as a whole. I'm barely factoring in the Abrams films, but even those are so much better than the last SW trilogy that it's not even a conversation, IMO.



Well the last trilogy was well pretty terrible


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 17, 2015)

As I child in the 7os I loved the original and still love watching those classics . The last one were such disappointed so I hope this one is good. Probably wait for to come out on cable box rental so I drink and watch without huge expensive. Anyone who sees a review not spoiler would be much appreciated. Enjoy the movie.

But if I due recommends Middletown NY discount cinamea for seeing this movie always less then crowded Galleria.
http://www.newmiddletowncinemas.com...d=Star_Wars_Episode_VII__The_Force_Awakens_3D


----------



## Not Sure (Dec 17, 2015)

andrec10 said:


> Seeing it tonight at 7. I will not spoil it for anyone!



Please post a yes or no  answer to this question . There's speculation Luke goes over to the Dark side , since hes not on any posters. Thats enough for me not to bother. 
I'm a bit overwhelmed with all the marketing everywhere anyway .


----------



## hammer (Dec 17, 2015)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> Please post a yes or no  answer to this question . There's speculation Luke goes over to the Dark side , since hes not on any posters. Thats enough for me not to bother.
> I'm a bit overwhelmed with all the marketing everywhere anyway .


Maybe he can PM you with the answer...I'd rather wait until seeing the movie to find out.

Not going right away but definitely want to make it to the theater in the next few weeks.


----------



## steamboat1 (Dec 17, 2015)

Doubt I'll see it anytime soon. Haven't been to the movies in over a decade despite the fact I have a free pass. The local theater leases part of our land, pass is a perk.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 17, 2015)

No give way s just a quick roeview like it better then the last 3 horrible ones enjoy and hope it is fantastic.


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 17, 2015)

Bostonian said:


> Well the last trilogy was well pretty terrible



I saw 4 (1?) And didn't bother with the other two. 

Such a let down, which I think in part had to do with my expectations being set too high.  Being born in 75, Star Wars was a huge part of my childhood.  When it came back it just wasn't the same.  It had jumped the shark.


----------



## Bostonian (Dec 18, 2015)

Movie was good... A little muddled storywise and really more like a remake of the first one.


----------



## prsboogie (Dec 19, 2015)

Just go out and have to say I liked it. There are some great cinematography and these guys can actually act, unlike Hayden Christianson and Natalie Portman. God they were aweful. Great to see the geriatric Han and Leia, nestalgia with enough to make me want more. My 7 and 9 yo loved it too. Different perspective for them, they liked this better than any one the original 6.

Siliconebobsquarepants - NO


----------



## Not Sure (Dec 19, 2015)

prsboogie said:


> Just go out and have to say I liked it. There are some great cinematography and these guys can actually act, unlike Hayden Christianson and Natalie Portman. God they were aweful. Great to see the geriatric Han and Leia, nestalgia with enough to make me want more. My 7 and 9 yo loved it too. Different perspective for them, they liked this better than any one the original 6.
> 
> Siliconebobsquarepants - NO



Thanks, I'll end up there sometime  , Also liked the first Independence day.


----------



## BillyGoat (Dec 20, 2015)

It was excellent. They made good choices for the heroine... Unsure of the nemesis, he was ok, but all are clearly chosen for 5-6 episodes. We'll see how he develops. They brought back the witty dialog that was a Han Solo trademark and transferred it. The origins of the current conflict is a bit murky, but who cares! It's Star Wars done right!


----------



## prsboogie (Dec 20, 2015)

+1


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 20, 2015)

saw it, liked it.


----------



## VTKilarney (Dec 22, 2015)

Just saw it. I thought that it was fantastic.


----------



## dmw (Dec 22, 2015)

I just saw it. Liked it, but thought it was slightly cheesy, slightly too much of the humor, and story too close to the original. That being said I'd probably watch it again, and will see the follow ups.


----------



## Tin (Dec 22, 2015)

Given all the rain, will probably go tomorrow. Looking forward to seeing Hateful Eight more though.


----------



## Edd (Dec 23, 2015)

Tin said:


> Looking forward to seeing Hateful Eight more though.



Saw QT interviewed last week. Regarding this 70mm filming method they used....he said that the lenses used to shoot H8 are the same that were used to shoot Ben Hur. Not the same type of lenses, but the exact same ones. That blows my mind.


----------



## VTKilarney (Dec 23, 2015)

dmw said:


> I just saw it. Liked it, but thought it was slightly cheesy, slightly too much of the humor, and story too close to the original. That being said I'd probably watch it again, and will see the follow ups.



I definitely understand those points, especially the one about the story mirroring the original movie.  For me, however, this is the first Star Wars movie in a LONG time where I actually cared about the characters in the movie.  That's why I liked it as much as I did.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 25, 2015)

I liked it much better then the last 3 . likes other said though it mostly retold the movies from the 7os.

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk
Awesome with leather recliner seat only 8 for 11 am show. .


----------



## Abubob (Dec 28, 2015)

I studiously avoided this thread until after viewing. I have to say JJ Abrams treatment was typical of his treatment of Star Trek.

*WARNING WARNING :: PLOT SPOILERS :: CEASE and DESIST READING IF HAVEN'T SEEN THE MOVIE YET.
*
Abrams wiped out Vulcan in Star Trek so he would be free to rewrite much of the ST history. I think wiping out The Republic is similar. Now he has free reign to rewrite the forthcoming sequels anyway he sees fit.

Also by keeping the force in the family it focuses the story a bit. Are Rey and Fin part of the family? That remains to be seen but it wouldn't surprise me. But Kylo certainly is - does he survive? Of course.

And Snokes how is he connected? I think he has to be - not to Skywalker but someone connected to the previous storyline. He's only revealed as a super enlarged hologram. Is he physically much smaller - Yoda size mayhaps? I'm not sufficiently versed in Darth lore to know what the connection might be.


----------



## Cornhead (Dec 28, 2015)

I dozed off, but not enough to get punched by my Son for snoring. The new seats at the Regal do recline, but not as fully as the Loews theater in town. Something tells me I'dve gotten punched at Loews. Just not that into Star Wars.


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Dec 28, 2015)

It was amazing... Plots developed fast.. Lot's of action - humor - special effects were great!!! Especially the X-Wing fighters flying over water... so badass..  Loved the more normal light saber battles...


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 28, 2015)




----------



## 〽❄❅ (Dec 28, 2015)

Too good!!!! )


----------



## Tin (Dec 31, 2015)

While walking in it was all ruined for me...

In the parking lot, crying child to father "I didn't want ____ _____ to ____!" Father attempts to console son. "I know. But in the end ________ finds _______." So pissed, luckily my GF didn't hear it or I think we would have just left in spite of already purchasing tickets. 


Bright side, good movie. So who are Rey's parents???


----------



## Abubob (Dec 31, 2015)

Tin said:


> Bright side, good movie. So who are Rey's parents???



Luke! Duh.

Who are Fin's parents? Lando mayhaps?


----------



## prsboogie (Dec 31, 2015)

Tin said:


> Bright side, good movie. So who are Rey's parents???



I'm gonna say, no one related! She was old enough she should have recognized him when she saw him, don't you think?


----------

